# how did you tell your parents?



## Hunterc

How did you teen girls tell your parents you were pregnant? How old were you? How long did you wait? We're you EXTREMELY scared? How did it go? I'm curious:)


----------



## kaylamariee

Omg..
This is my second pregnancy so it feels so long ago.. Mine was pretty typical.
Found out I was pregnant with hubby and when I was about 8 weeks pregnant my mom told me she was coming down for a "girls night".. We went for supper and I could not get the nerve to tell her.. After that we went to see a movie and when we parked in the parking lot I just told her..
I thought she was going to freak out but she just cried (probably in shock) and then was fine and was VERY supportive my whole pregnancy!
The same day my mom told me I'd have to tell me dad. My dad's more laid back so I wasn't as worried. We just went in the house and I told him "I have something to tell you" and he just guessed it. LOL!

They were both very supportive my whole pregnancy and still now (my daughters 10 months)..
With this pregnancy I just told them straight up because I wasn't scared and I'm married now, so they couldn't really say anything anyway.. But they were both happy :)


----------



## troxxy

I'm not so good with my words, so the first time I told my mom by just walking in and holding up the test. This time I pretty much plan to do the same thing except with the sonogram. I know it may not be the best way, but it's easiest for me.


----------



## HairyPirates

I'm 17 and I noticed my period hadn't come. I asked my mum to buy me a test, we took it together (I mean i peed and she timed). She wouldn't let me see until time was up so I went and sat down, she came in and said "Sorry darling, it's negative." A few moments later she let out a big laugh and said "Nah, you're pregnant! Congratulations" and we hugged and cried and danced around.

I don't understand this whole "my mum threw me out the house", "I was so scared I hid it for 6 months"... My mum couldn't be happier and I never expected her to be otherwise. Shouting or getting annoyed won't change a thing, it will just add tension and stress to an unchangeable situation, why not just be supportive from the get-go instead of huffing and puffing for a few months and then being happy and helpful later? (Comments she's made about mothers of my friends with children) She's always had the attitude that everything happens for a reason and God gives you what he thinks you need, even if that's a tough lesson. :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

I told my mum through text with my first and turned my phone off, I was not far off 17. My parents understandably did not take it well, it took my dad until I was in Third Tri to come around to it but my mum was okay after a few weeks. I love the bond they have though and have had since the day he was born!

With my second I was still scared so I told my mum walking home! She came around after a day or so and my dad gave me a cuddle etc, I wish I had done the same first time around!


----------



## Eidson23

I was 17 when I got pregnant, and was actually (stupidly) living in another state from my mother. I had to tell her over the phone, which sucked. I was terrified. She was obviously disappointed. Getting pregnant and having a baby so young is not easy. Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying. Luckily, I landed a very good job, and have worked my ass off since then to make an amazing life for myself and my son, without the constant help and dependency of my family and idiot ex husband. My wife now is just a huge plus and helps out tremendously, but she hasn't always been there. My mom didn't react the way I thought she did. I thought she would be really mad, but all she did was say "okay well what's next and what do you need?". She was very informative and made sure I had a healthy pregnancy. My son is now 7, so this was quite a while ago. I also can't see how a parent can throw their kid out for getting pregnant. Shit happens, people make bad decisions. You learn to make the best out of it :)


----------



## vickyandchick

I'm 21 so not exactly a teen but I was TERRIFIED to tell my parents! In the end I was too scared to say it so my FOB did, he had to practically force me to go downstairs and sit still:haha: He just said there's something we want to talk to you about and then told them that I was pregnant. They took it surprisingly well and said they'd support us no matter what. We told them a couple of days after we found out as they knew something was wrong and we were both a mess about it.
Now my mum is so excited and I think my dad is too, he just hides it better:flower:


----------



## x__amour

With my daughter: I was 18. I told my mom right after we had the pregnancy confirmed. She was happy. Waited a few days before we told my dad. He was a little angry but came around.

With my son: I was 21. Told them with a surprise cake and they were both very happy.

It is scary but it's best to just be straight forward and honest about it. :hugs:


----------



## Selaphyna

I was 19. Told them, I think about a week or two after finding out. I pretty much had to tell them right away. I was set to leave for the Navy a few months later and had to tell them I wasn't going. And I didn't do it in the best possible place. We were out to dinner and I just blurted it out because they kept going on and on about me leaving for the Navy, that I couldn't deal with them talking about that anymore. So I just told them. I was scared. My parents weren't happy, but came around very quickly. They love their grandson.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was 18 and I hid it for ages :( I can't remember exactly how far along I was when I eventually told my mum and dad, around 4-5 months I think. I was terrified of their reaction and scared they'd feel let down, I kept putting it off and putting it off. Eventually they sort of guessed and hinted at it and I just came clean. To my surprise they were really supportive. My mum was a little bit worried and upset, having been a mum at the same age and struggling, but happy and excited. My dad was just happy and excited! The thing that upset them was the fact I hadn't told them sooner, and I still feel really guilty for this. It also would have been nice to have had their support for those first few months that were quite dark and lonely. When I am pregnant next they will definitely be the first ones to know about it!


----------



## JViti

I was 18. I was 1 week late, but wasnt too worried because I was always a week late. I had a test left over from my last pregnancy scare so I took it just for confirmation...to make myself feel better about being late. Well...i didnt feel better...it was positive. I had spent the night at my bf (now hubby) house cuz we saw Harry Potter 4 in theaters the night before at the midnight showing. He had gone to work and I was home with his grandparents...so I was alone in it. I called him at work and told him..."were in trouble..." He kinda knew...but when I told him he said...and I quote..."oh shit."

We wanted to wait until after christmas to break the news to our family (i found out on Nov 19). BUT I got a HORRID cold and everyone was shoving cold medicine down my throat. My mom went to take me to the doctor, and on the way there, I told her that I was late on my period. She started to panic...then she asked if I took a test yet. I told her yes and it was positive. She started crying. When we got to the doctor, she asked the doctor to give me a pregnancy test. I told him I took an EPT and it said positive. He said thats all he would do. We left the doc and went to bf house. My mom told my MIL and they cried together and hugged eachother...out of sadness. They both then called our dads....my dad was pissed....my FIL hung up on my MIL. 

I let my dad boil over before I saw him...and he just said to me..."im against abortion...no way ur adopting it....you guys are in for it. Well help you any way we can, but we told u this would happen..."


----------



## smurfette85

With my first my cycle was same as my aunties and I was visiting her and stayed overnight she asked if I had my period yet I said no and she was like I think you should get a test so tested next day was in shock panick after getting told it was a bfp as had split up with my bf and I phoned my auntie and she had to tell my parents for me I was to scared of there reaction as I was only 18 single and in a different country from them at the time :/ they came round and all been good since :) xx


----------



## mammytobe2014

I was working in Tesco at the time and so was my mam and i went into work and i seen her and i said i dont feel well constantly feel sick tired and back and for the toilet. Her response was you better not be and i said well mam im still waiting for my period. I knew something was up. Same night i picked up two cheap Tesco own tests did them both they were positive me and my partner was over the moon. Next day i went to asda and picked up clear blue two of them said positive and 2-3 weeks on them. So i was trying to pluck up the courage to tell my mam. So i phoned her she didn't answer. Text her saying mam i need a chat. She rung me back and asked me what up. I said you know what we were talking about yesterday and she came out with something totally different and i said no mam my period she said ye and i said i just done two clear blues and their both positive. She hit the roof going on about how stupid i am and immature and i just sat there and listened to all of this. Then she calmed down. Then i moved to a two bedroom house and she came round to the idea. Then i had my scans and she had copies to. She dont say nothing now just lets me get on with it. She's buying loads for the baby and already bought stuff. I went into hospital a week ago Friday and she was worried she was leaving for her honeymoon on the Saturday morning. She even decorated my house with me. Its the worst bit telling your parents but ifyou keep quiet while they have a rant and rave they soon go quiet. I dont know what fathers are like I dont have one so it was only my mam I had to tell and of course my step dad but hr was fine.


----------



## ClaRav

It was about a week after my 18th I found out I was pregnant and my parents found out when I was 11 weeks.. They found a scan photo.. whoops haha. Took them about a month to come round. 

I'm pregnant again at 20 and my mum has only just found out and I'm 17 weeks.. I'm not sure if she's told my dad or not yet.. she just guessed with this one and asked over fb :/ lol! .. but she didn't reply when I said yes and hasn't mentioned it since. Even after seeing her today.. :S 

She's not an easy person to tell n I was worried.

Love to have a mum like some of u girls. Who accepts it's happened and is actually happy for them. X


----------



## paula727

Hi, im not a teen right now im 23 but trust me, no matter what your age it isnt easy as me and my bf had only been together 2 years when I first got pregnant. My story: Last year we decided to go off contraception and if it happened it happened. I fell pregnant in April 2013. We told my MIL the day we found out and she was over the moon. I knew it wouldnt be the case with my mum though. I didnt tell her until I was 5 weeks (I found out at 4). I rang her and told her I had something to tell her so I went to her house and she FLIPPED! screamed and shouted and I rannout of the house hysterical. 1 week later I miscarried. My second pregnancy I didnt tell her at all as my grandad was dying and because of her reaction to the first one. I ended up in hospital at 8 weeks with extreme bleeding andnhad to have a D&C and a blood transfusion. My mum still didnt know. I was off work and in and out of hospital for another 6 weeks when my mum tricked me and said 'you need to come to the house right now your grandad is very sick' this was at 2AM. When I got there my mum was sitting on the sofa and said 'I havent seen you in work in a while are u ok.' I bust out crying and told her everything and she was just so upset I hadnt told her. I had to wait 6 months again as this was a partial molar pregnancy and so in May of this year we concieved another little miracle. I told my mum at 6 weeks, she hugged me and cried and told me to look after myself andbpromised to tell her if anything else went wrong. Im now 18 weeks and were closer than ever! Dont hold it out too long please or something could go terribly wrong and you dont want to deal with that without your mum xxx


----------



## Marlarky

I'm not a teen either but this thread helped me so much my first time around. I know it will help me this time too since OH and I aren't exactly on our feet. With my son I was 19 and didnt live at home so i told my mom over the phone when the Dr confirmed it at 6weeks. She said "you better not be" and hung up on me then was really supportive a few hours later :haha: 
This time around I'm 23, turning 24 soon and my son will be 4 before this baby arrives sometime in June. (Drs confirming due date tuesday) and since my mom and I really don't get along I don't think I'm gonna tell her until OH and I are finding somewhere to live. Because I do live with her right now & she will kick me out. My dad and his family will be thrilled though!! And I don't know how we're gonna tell OHs family as we partially live with his mom and his dad doesn't even know I have a 3yr old! So I guess it will all come out once we hit the 2nd tri and make a plan for where we're gonna move, etc.


----------



## ChiiBaby

I was 16 when i got pregnant but my mum knew i was trying and she kept buying me tests. One day i took a test and it was positive so i ran into my mums room (she was sleeping) i was like mum look! and i giggled and ran off to show my OH. My mum didnt even see it as it was dark in the room aha

I thought my dad would of been mad but he just laughed and the next thing i knew he was walking past with a cushion up his top 

and now me and OH are trying for #2 :) im 19 now btw x


----------



## nanimoms

I was fourteen and pregnant with my first child. I hide my pregnancy from my mother for 6 months and found out she was a girl. I was so scared but knew one day I had to tell her so I told her in the car that "I am 6 months pregnant with a little girl." She basically didn't care and let me know that she'd be my responsibility. For my second pregnancy I was 15 and waited 6 months ago and did the same but wasn't so nervous that time around. As for my third pregnancy at 16 she didn't even know I had her until I called to let her know she had passed from SIDS.


----------



## BaybeeMama

I am 25 but I was 21 when I got pregnant the first time. I still felt like a teenager lol even at 21! I was still doing the carefree thing and one night changed it all lol. Anyways...... I had terrible morning sickness around the same time everyone in our house was throwing up so I was able to hide it until everyone started getting better and I was still puking my guts out lol. My mom guessed it when I was around 8-9 weeks. She works at the health centre in our community, and had me take a test there. She was in her office and I stood behind the frame of the door lol and said "don't be mad." She just stared at me and I knew she wasn't mad. She tried to make me tell my dad but I brought up the fact that she told my dad when my sister was pregnant lol so she did it for me. And just as I thought, my dad was upset but after a bit he came around and started getting excited. He bought my daughter her first box diapers and her first cabbage patch doll. My dad and my daughter have a great bond. She is the apple of my dads eye. He'd do anything for her. She's his pet monster lol that's what my sisters say about her lol.


----------



## nilllabean26

not all teens are honest with their parents about having sex, or being in a relationship. it shows a lot about your relationshp with your mom when her joke was "sorry its NEGATIVE". and the fact she took the test with you. aybe u were honest about ur situation/relationship, which made it easier for her


HairyPirates said:


> I'm 17 and I noticed my period hadn't come. I asked my mum to buy me a test, we took it together (I mean i peed and she timed). She wouldn't let me see until time was up so I went and sat down, she came in and said "Sorry darling, it's negative." A few moments later she let out a big laugh and said "Nah, you're pregnant! Congratulations" and we hugged and cried and danced around.
> 
> I don't understand this whole "my mum threw me out the house", "I was so scared I hid it for 6 months"... My mum couldn't be happier and I never expected her to be otherwise. Shouting or getting annoyed won't change a thing, it will just add tension and stress to an unchangeable situation, why not just be supportive from the get-go instead of huffing and puffing for a few months and then being happy and helpful later? (Comments she's made about mothers of my friends with children) She's always had the attitude that everything happens for a reason and God gives you what he thinks you need, even if that's a tough lesson. :thumbup:


----------

